# Bronco Romancing the Stone



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I built this in 2010. it's a revell Bronco that i updated to match the movie vehicle. some mods include making third middle seat, front bar and winch, lightbar and custom decals.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Good lookin' truck, well done!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice looking build! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

You just need the hood ornament of a tiny mule.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

terryr said:


> You just need the hood ornament of a tiny mule.


Oh, _that's_ what it is! I looked at some photos online just to see how close aussiemuscle's build-up is to the real thing and saw it had a hood ornament, but couldn't find a shot that was large or clear enough to figure out what it was. Now that I know it's a bucking mule/bronco, it's obvious.

By the way, damn fine work Aussie! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

There's quite a few hood ornaments online, but all the mules are sitting down. [like a stubborn mule.]

But aussiemuscle308 can do that 3d printing, so he could print one out in a minute.


----------

